# Looking for a place to ride my atv near central ohio



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

Does anyone know of any public places that have 4 wheeler trail near central ohio? any help is appreciated.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Wayne national forrest has trail riding. You will need to buy a yearly stamp, maybe $45, $12 daily. Monday Creek is the largest at 72 miles of trails, camping is free at any trail head. It is located by Nelsonville.
http://fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/!ut/p...cmain&pname=Wayne National Forest- Recreation

See the drop down on the left for OHV riding & camping


----------



## Ben350 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wayne national forest is the best place in OH in my opinion, and not far from you.


----------



## Ben350 (Jul 20, 2009)

Or if you're willing to drive some, Hatfield McCoy is an unbelievable place, you wont be disappointed. Lots of places to stay around there


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Check out the back part of walmart on south high street. There is an off road tail there people take their jeeps, samurai's, atv's, and dirt bikes.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

hatfield mccoy is definitely worth the drive - awesome trails and fun towns. The wayne is great too. Do a google search for 'rumble on the ridge'...it's a rally held 3 or 4 times per summer and is really a lot of fun. It's a 34 mile one way trail in Adena, OH, held at the shortcreek sportsman's club. I've been there at times with 4500 riders, and once on a private club ride with as few as 50 riders(we did 2 laps!)...it's fun either way.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

01mercLS said:


> Check out the back part of walmart on south high street. There is an off road tail there people take their jeeps, samurai's, atv's, and dirt bikes.




i get on an ohio fourm for jeeps and i know i have seen people post about this trail being illegal to ride on.. id watch out what i was doing if i went..


----------

